# Cutrone via subito dal Wolws. Parma o Benevento.



## admin (21 Gennaio 2021)

Sky: Cutrone dovrebbe lasciare subito il Wolves, che ha preso un altro attaccante. Potrebbe sbarcare a Parma o Benevento.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Cutrone dovrebbe lasciare subito il Wolves, che ha preso un altro attaccante. Potrebbe sbarcare a Parma o Benevento.



Praticamente un pacco postale si sposta meno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Praticamente un pacco postale si sposta meno.



Ricordo che una volta lo sostenevi molto: immagino tu sia rimasto scottato dalla sceneggiata in Fiorentina-Milan, veramente indegna.

Comunque è veramente scarso, il Piatek italiano, e anche come frequenza di spostamenti siamo lì infatti.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che una volta lo sostenevi molto: immagino tu sia rimasto scottato dalla sceneggiata in Fiorentina-Milan, veramente indegna.
> 
> Comunque è veramente scarso, il Piatek italiano, e anche come frequenza di spostamenti siamo lì infatti.



Si, ricordi bene. 
Quel giorno dopo quella scenata indecorosa l'ho mollato.
Lo sostenevo come sostengo tutti i ragazzi che provengono dal nostro settore giovanile. 
L'amore non si dice ,si fa.
Su certe cose non ci passo mai sopra.
Per me lui è il nulla ormai.

Fuori dall'area è molto limitato. 
Da noi era bravo in area ,nei tempi di gioco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si, ricordi bene.
> Quel giorno dopo quella scenata indecorosa l'ho mollato.
> Lo sostenevo come sostengo tutti i ragazzi che provengono dal nostro settore giovanile.
> L'amore non si dice ,si fa.
> ...



Che poi anche sul suo amore per il Milan ce ne sarebbero di cose da dire (e infatti la sceneggiata con la Fiorentina ha parlato più di mille parole), spero che l’Admin mi conceda di mettere queste immagini, visto che c’è stato chi è andato a scandagliare nella sua post history su Faccialibro.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)

















Vero che aveva 14 anni, ma io a 14 anni sapevo bene di chi era il mio cuore di tifoso. Purtroppo sì è dimostrato gobbo dentro, nei comportamenti. Ma già quando era da noi facendo uscire i mugugni in piena lotta quarto posto perché non era più titolare (quando era arrivato Piatek ed era nel periodo miracolato) ci eravamo fatti un’idea.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fuori dall'area è molto limitato.
> Da noi era bravo in area ,nei tempi di gioco.



Come Piatek, tale e quale. Stessi difetti e stessi (limitatissimi) pregi. Infatti hanno una media minutaggio/goal molto simile, una volta che Piatek ha lasciato l’Ekstraklasa (che non va contata perché lì anche Cutrone farebbe 20/25 goal in scioltezza, parliamo di un campionato che un milanista polacco che frequentava thered&blackforums definiva “meme league”), e pure la tendenza a cambiare squadra spesso è quella.

E prevedo anche una carriera molto simile per quei due, presto il credito che Piatek ancora ha per la mezza stagione dei miracoli da Agosto 2018 a fine Marzo 2019 si esaurirà (anche se mi pare già esaurito, visto che si parlava di ritorno al Genoa, e non è che l’Hertha sia molto di più eh).


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si, ricordi bene.
> Quel giorno dopo quella scenata indecorosa l'ho mollato.
> Lo sostenevo come sostengo tutti i ragazzi che provengono dal nostro settore giovanile.
> L'amore non si dice ,si fa.
> ...



io l'ho mollato quando panchinato da piatek che sembrava pele ha messo in giro le voci dell'interessamento dell'atletico. 
ciao patrick, buona carriera fuori dalle palle.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che poi anche sul suo amore per il Milan ce ne sarebbero di cose da dire (e infatti la sceneggiata con la Fiorentina ha parlato più di mille parole), spero che l’Admin mi conceda di mettere queste immagini, visto che c’è stato chi è andato a scandagliare nella sua post history su Faccialibro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pure gobbo è?
Questa mi mancava..

Allora si spiega tutto. 
Grazie per la info.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che poi anche sul suo amore per il Milan ce ne sarebbero di cose da dire (e infatti la sceneggiata con la Fiorentina ha parlato più di mille parole), spero che l’Admin mi conceda di mettere queste immagini, visto che c’è stato chi è andato a scandagliare nella sua post history su Faccialibro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoto, che schifoso. un ladro nell'animo non poteva che far certe porcherie.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pure gobbo è?
> Questa mi mancava..
> 
> Allora si spiega tutto.
> Grazie per la info.





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quoto, che schifoso. un ladro nell'animo non poteva che far certe porcherie.



Per carità, uno potrebbe anche essere stato gobbo da ragazzino e poi essere diventato milanista vero, eh. Paolo di Tarso è passato dal partecipare al martirio di Santo Stefano al diventare una delle due colonne insieme a Pietro e a morire martire. La redenzione esiste per gli assassini figuriamoci se non può esistere per i gobbi. XD.

Però purtroppo i suoi comportamenti non sono stati da milanista, né con la faccenda dei mugugni per le panchine né con la sceneggiata fatta con la Fiorentina.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per carità, uno potrebbe anche essere stato gobbo da ragazzino e poi essere diventato milanista vero, eh. Paolo di Tarso è passato dal partecipare al martirio di Santo Stefano al diventare una delle due colonne insieme a Pietro e a morire martire. La redenzione esiste per gli assassini figuriamoci se non può esistere per i gobbi. XD.
> 
> Però purtroppo i suoi comportamenti non sono stati da milanista, né con la faccenda dei mugugni per le panchine né con la sceneggiata fatta con la Fiorentina.



A 14 anni si è lucidi abbastanza per scegliere quali colori amare.


----------



## unbreakable (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Cutrone dovrebbe lasciare subito il Wolves, che ha preso un altro attaccante. Potrebbe sbarcare a Parma o Benevento.



Vabbè ma il wolverhampton è una squadra di calcio? A me pare più una squadra di prodotti di procuratori..mi ricordo quando il west ham acquistava tevez e mascherano..chissà che giri di denaro (lecito e illecito)hanno in premier


----------



## James45 (22 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per carità, uno potrebbe anche essere stato gobbo da ragazzino e poi essere diventato milanista vero, eh. Paolo di Tarso è passato dal partecipare al martirio di Santo Stefano al diventare una delle due colonne insieme a Pietro e a morire martire. La redenzione esiste per gli assassini figuriamoci se non può esistere per i gobbi. XD..





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A 14 anni si è lucidi abbastanza per scegliere quali colori amare.



(start O.T.
Caro diavoloINme, Ha ragione A.C.Milan 1989: mia zia, juventina fino a 20 anni, è diventata sfegatata milanista tanto da andare a S.Siro per più di vent'anni filati. Ci può essere salvezza per chiunque, anche per i rubentini! 
end O.T.)

Cutrone, uno dei tanti scarsi del vivaio che mi aveva fatto sperare (per poco) inutilmente.


----------



## Manue (22 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per carità, uno potrebbe anche essere stato gobbo da ragazzino e poi essere diventato milanista vero, eh. Paolo di Tarso è passato dal partecipare al martirio di Santo Stefano al diventare una delle due colonne insieme a Pietro e a morire martire. La redenzione esiste per gli assassini figuriamoci se non può esistere per i gobbi. XD.
> 
> Però purtroppo i suoi comportamenti non sono stati da milanista, né con la faccenda dei mugugni per le panchine né con la sceneggiata fatta con la Fiorentina.




A 14 anni, se il calcio ti appassiona, hai le idee chiarissime, 
stra chiare.

Sicuramente lui è gobbo, ma sicuro... altro che milanista.
Lo abbiamo fatto diventare noi icona del lottatore milanista dentro, perché in campo lui non correva, 
scattava a dx e sx, pressava tutti..e questo piace ai tifosi...
sembra che lotti per la maglia, sembra che lotti per i tifosi, quando magari è solo il tuo modo di giocare.

Il suo amore per il Milan è venuto fuori ai primi, prevedibili, problemi.
Che fosse scarso lo avevamo capito tutti, molti non volevano ammetterlo, era troppo bello cullare il sogno che in attacco eravamo a posto per i prossimi anni...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Gennaio 2021)

James45 ha scritto:


> (start O.T.
> Caro diavoloINme, Ha ragione A.C.Milan 1989: mia zia, juventina fino a 20 anni, è diventata sfegatata milanista tanto da andare a S.Siro per più di vent'anni filati. Ci può essere salvezza per chiunque, anche per i rubentini!
> end O.T.)
> 
> Cutrone, uno dei tanti scarsi del vivaio che mi aveva fatto sperare (per poco) inutilmente.



Sono sempre stato molto scettico sui cambi di fede.
Sarà un mio limite.

Pensa che ho un amico che era juventino da piccolo, poi è diventato interista, si è fatto una parentesi milanista (con tanto di champions nel palmares) per poi tornare nerazzurro.


Credo sia l'unico interista sulla faccia della terra ad aver alzato 5 champions.

Questo per me non è essere tifosi e ovviamente non perdo occasione per sfotterlo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Cutrone dovrebbe lasciare subito il Wolves, che ha preso un altro attaccante. Potrebbe sbarcare a Parma o Benevento.



A Benevento con Pippo potrebbe fare qualcosa di discreto, forse. A Parma affonderebbe insieme al resto della squadra.


----------



## uolfetto (22 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato molto scettico sui cambi di fede.
> Sarà un mio limite.
> 
> Pensa che ho un amico che era juventino da piccolo, poi è diventato interista, si è fatto una parentesi milanista (con tanto di champions nel palmares) per poi tornare nerazzurro.
> ...



Ellamadò che roba brutta. Poteva fare una carriera da senatore.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Gennaio 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Ellamadò che roba brutta. Poteva fare una carriera da senatore.


----------



## Goro (22 Gennaio 2021)

I passaggi a vuoto a 20 anni ci stanno alla fine, crocifiggerlo è un pò troppo. Sia perchè pensava di scalzare gli strapagati higuain e piatek, sia per quello scherzetto con la Fiorentina, direi che possiamo ormai passare oltre.


----------



## James45 (22 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato molto scettico sui cambi di fede.
> Sarà un mio limite.
> 
> Pensa che ho un amico che era juventino da piccolo, poi è diventato interista, si è fatto una parentesi milanista (con tanto di champions nel palmares) per poi tornare nerazzurro.
> ...



Vabbè, un conto è redimersi, un conto è essere una banderuola che salta sul carro di chi vince... fa forse il politico il tuo amico?


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Cutrone dovrebbe lasciare subito il Wolves, che ha preso un altro attaccante. Potrebbe sbarcare a Parma o Benevento.



Comunque la mancata cessione di André Silva è stata una grande sliding door per noi: Jorge Mendes costrinse i Wolves a darci 22 milioni per Cutrone (!!!!!!!!!) e poi André è finito al Francoforte, in un giro che poi ci ha portato Rebic. Pazzesco.


----------



## Giangy (22 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato molto scettico sui cambi di fede.
> Sarà un mio limite.
> 
> Pensa che ho un amico che era juventino da piccolo, poi è diventato interista, si è fatto una parentesi milanista (con tanto di champions nel palmares) per poi tornare nerazzurro.
> ...



Io ricordo alcuni miei ex amici ormai si parla di 10/15 anni fa, all’epoca avevamo la stessa età più o meno, 13/14 anni, quando i gobbi sono andati in B nel 2006 per calciopoli, alcuni hanno smesso di essere gobbi per passare all’Inter o al Milan, come un altro mio ex amico nel 2012 a 16 anni era passato da tifare Milan a tifare per i gobbi. E mi è capitato anche che un conoscente adulto ha confessato, quando la Juve era andata in B sempre per calciopoli, ha smesso improvvisamente di essere gobbo per diventare un tifoso della Fiorentina (qui si può capire anche, abita in Toscana).


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Gennaio 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Io ricordo alcuni miei ex amici ormai si parla di 10/15 anni fa, all’epoca avevamo la stessa età più o meno, 13/14 anni, quando i gobbi sono andati in B nel 2006 per calciopoli, alcuni hanno smesso di essere gobbi per passare all’Inter o al Milan, come un altro mio ex amico nel 2012 a 16 anni era passato da tifare Milan a tifare per i gobbi. E mi è capitato anche che un conoscente adulto ha confessato, quando la Juve era andata in B sempre per calciopoli, ha smesso di essere gobbo per diventare un tifoso della Fiorentina (qui si può capire anche, abita in Toscana).



Ma come si fa?
Diosanto.
Noi altri siamo qua da anni ad aspettare che la fenice rinasca ma lo facciamo con orgoglio, fede, fierezza.


----------



## Giangy (22 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa?
> Diosanto.
> Noi altri siamo qua da anni ad aspettare che la fenice rinasca ma lo facciamo con orgoglio, fede, fierezza.



Non lo so... purtroppo è pura realtà


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Cutrone dovrebbe lasciare subito il Wolves, che ha preso un altro attaccante. Potrebbe sbarcare a Parma o Benevento.



Giocatore tecnicamente imbarazzante.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che una volta lo sostenevi molto: immagino tu sia rimasto scottato dalla sceneggiata in Fiorentina-Milan, veramente indegna.
> 
> Comunque è veramente scarso, il Piatek italiano, e anche come frequenza di spostamenti siamo lì infatti.



pensare che quel Milan arrivò 5 ed era terzo a fine primo tempo dell' ultima giornata. Giocavamo con Cutrone signori. Ora hai a disposizione Ibra, Mandzu, Leao e Rebic davanti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> pensare che quel Milan arrivò 5 ed era terzo a fine primo tempo dell' ultima giornata. Giocavamo con Cutrone signori. Ora hai a disposizione Ibra, Mandzu, Leao e Rebic davanti



Quella rosa lì oggi non arriverebbe mai davanti al Sassuolo. Se la giocherebbe per l’ottavo/nono posto.
Ricordiamoci che andavamo in giro con Musacchio e Rodriguez titolari in difesa (con alternative Abate, che giocò da centrale gran parte della stagione, e Laxalt), mentre a centrocampo dopo Kessie e Bakawaka avevamo gente come Paquta, Bonaventura, Montolivo, Mauri, Bertolacci e Biglia. In attacco avevamo top player Suso con alternativa CastiCasti e Chala messo sull’esterno con alternativa Borini. Come punta Piatek con alternativa Cutrone, due punte che ora fanno la spola tra squadre che lottano per la salvezza.


Essere stati terzi a fine primo tempo dell’ultima giornata è stato un miracolo sportivo vero, perché anche confrontando quella rosa obbrobriosa detta sopra con quelle del 2018/2019 eravamo nettamente (ma di netto proprio) inferiori ad almeno sei squadre, sia come titolari che come riserve.


----------



## bmb (22 Gennaio 2021)

Che scarso sto scrotone.


----------



## Raryof (22 Gennaio 2021)

Ma di cosa parliamo? classe 98, Locatelli va in nazionale maggiore e lui invece ricomincia un altro ciclo con l'U21, unico posto dove può segnare mezzo gol contro qualche squadra di cessoni con conseguente doppio giro di campo, maglia gettata via, urla e ululati vari, abbraccio violento con tutti i membri della panca, con l'allenatore, baci alle telecamere, respiro affannoso, botte sulla testa come a dire sei forte sei forte sei da Milan e Scamacca co 10 mila lire je piscia in bocca.
Altro da aggiungere? ah sì c'aveva provato, solo che lui invece di partire dal basso era partito dal Milan e da lì aveva cercato di vendersi per quello che non era e non sarebbe mai diventato.
Scarso, gobbo, l'immagine del Milan fallimentare, la voglia matta di perdere e se si vince una partita si è campioni del mondo, il paradiso di Galliani.
E quante ne ho lette su di lui.. uno scarsone mai visto, lui così come tanti altri brocconi Gila wannabies che ci siano da lezione in futuro perchè col Milan non si scherza.
Rendetevi conto che 'sto gobbo pretendeva di giocare titolare e aveva ammiccato all'Atletico, pazzesco, con l'altro pirla polacco che si vedeva già troppo superiore al Milan, che tristezza, ma come eravamo conciati dai, davamo speranze a questi esseri viventi senza Dio e noi dovevamo pure accontentarli o tenerli buoni...


----------



## 4-3-3 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa parliamo? classe 98, Locatelli va in nazionale maggiore e lui invece ricomincia un altro ciclo con l'U21, unico posto dove può segnare mezzo gol contro qualche squadra di cessoni con conseguente doppio giro di campo, maglia gettata via, urla e ululati vari, abbraccio violento con tutti i membri della panca, con l'allenatore, baci alle telecamere, respiro affannoso, botte sulla testa come a dire sei forte sei forte sei da Milan e Scamacca co 10 mila lire je piscia in bocca.
> Altro da aggiungere? ah sì c'aveva provato, solo che lui invece di partire dal basso era partito dal Milan e da lì aveva cercato di vendersi per quello che non era e non sarebbe mai diventato.
> Scarso, gobbo, l'immagine del Milan fallimentare, la voglia matta di perdere e se si vince una partita si è campioni del mondo, il paradiso di Galliani.
> E quante ne ho lette su di lui.. uno scarsone mai visto, lui così come tanti altri brocconi Gila wannabies che ci siano da lezione in futuro perchè col Milan non si scherza.
> Rendetevi conto che 'sto gobbo pretendeva di giocare titolare e aveva ammiccato all'Atletico, pazzesco, con l'altro pirla polacco che si vedeva già troppo superiore al Milan, che tristezza, ma come eravamo conciati dai, davamo speranze a questi esseri viventi senza Dio e noi dovevamo pure accontentarli o tenerli buoni...



Sono d'accordissimo, ma non accosterei Gila a questi wannabe... Gila si è comunque fatto valere anche da noi e ha segnato nelle semifinali di champions eh...


----------



## koti (22 Gennaio 2021)

Classico "bomber" italiano alla Destro/Paloschi, quegli attaccanti con nessuna dote fisico-tecnica e che arrivano in doppia cifra un paio di volte in carriera. Profilo da Genoa, Benevento, Crotone, non di più.



4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordissimo, ma non accosterei Gila a questi wannabe... Gila si è comunque fatto valere anche da noi e ha segnato nelle semifinali di champions eh...



Gilardino in confronto era Van Basten.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A 14 anni si è lucidi abbastanza per scegliere quali colori amare.



Maldini era juventino eh


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Gennaio 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Maldini era juventino eh



Ma chi?
Paolo??


----------



## Snake (22 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma chi?
> Paolo??



buongiorno


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Gennaio 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Maldini era juventino eh





Snake ha scritto:


> buongiorno



Capirai, uno che aveva il padre che per lavoro giocava nel milan....
Non so se apprezzare di più il modo con cui Cesare ha cresciuto il figlio(senza imposizioni) o le palle di Paolo nell'andare contro il padre.

Ragazzi, orsù, paolo è milanista nel dna.
Se poi tifasse juve all'asilo non lo so, a quell'età non si guardano nemmeno le ragazzine e si perdona tutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Capirai, uno che aveva il padre che per lavoro giocava nel milan....
> Non so se apprezzare di più il modo con cui Cesare ha cresciuto il figlio(senza imposizioni) o le palle di Paolo nell'andare contro il padre.
> 
> Ragazzi, orsù, paolo è milanista nel dna.
> Se poi tifasse juve all'asilo non lo so, a quell'età non si guardano nemmeno le ragazzine e si perdona tutto.



Infatti è quello che ha detto sempre lui, era juventino perché era affezionato alla Nazionale, che era composta in gran parte da giocatori gobbi, questo ha detto. Poi dal ‘78, quando è entrato nel Milan, le cose sono cambiate, e si è risvegliato il DNA milanista che Paolo figlio del Capitano della prima Champions non poteva che avere in dosi esorbitanti dentro di lui.

A proposito di DNA... spero davvero che Lineker 10 abbia ragione su Daniel! Speriamo davvero. Per il momento non mi vogliono fare troppe illusioni, però.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti è quello che ha detto sempre lui, era juventino perché era affezionato alla Nazionale, che era composta in gran parte da giocatori gobbi, questo ha detto. Poi dal ‘78, quando è entrato nel Milan, le cose sono cambiate, e si è risvegliato il DNA milanista che Paolo figlio del Capitano della prima Champions non poteva che avere in dosi esorbitanti dentro di lui.
> 
> A proposito di DNA... *spero davvero che Lineker 10 abbia ragione su Daniel!* Speriamo davvero. Per il momento non mi vogliono fare troppe illusioni, però.



Lo spero pure io.
Non ho le sue stesse sensazioni ma quanto vorrei aver torto marcio....


----------

